# How to install the latest version of Chrome browser?



## kenorb (Nov 9, 2010)

Following this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18985
and my crashes.

I'd like to install the latest version of Chrome browser.

My version:
/usr/local/bin/chrome was installed by package chromium-5.0.375.127

See:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/Chromium
http://chromium.hybridsource.org/
http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/software-updates-courgette


----------



## kenorb (Nov 9, 2010)

Following this:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/Chromium

Problem 1

```
> sudo git clone git://git.chromium.org/chromium.git src
Cloning into src...
git.chromium.org[0: 74.125.248.73]: errno=Connection refused
fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection refused)
```
Solved by:

```
wget http://chromium-browser-source.commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium.r65344.tgz
```

Problem 2

```
> sudo python -d build/gyp_chromium -D'use_system_libxml=1' build/all.gyp
Updating projects from gyp files...
readlink: illegal option -- f
usage: readlink [-n] [file ...]
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "build/gyp_chromium", line 97, in <module>
    sys.exit(gyp.main(args))
> grep -R "readlink" build/*
build/linux/.svn/text-base/dump_app_syms.svn-base:SCRIPTDIR="$(readlink -f "$(dirname "$0")")"
build/linux/.svn/text-base/python_arch.sh.svn-base:python=$(readlink -f "$1")
build/linux/dump_app_syms:SCRIPTDIR="$(readlink -f "$(dirname "$0")")"
build/linux/python_arch.sh:python=$(readlink -f "$1")
```
Reported issue here:
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=62486
and another one:
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=62492


----------



## kenorb (Nov 9, 2010)

Simple steps:

```
sudo mkdir /usr/ports/distfiles/chromium && cd /usr/ports/distfiles/chromium
sudo fetch [url]http://chromium.hybridsource.org/old/patches/latest.patch[/url] # or choose different one: [url]http://chromium.hybridsource.org/old/patches/[/url]
sudo svn co [url]http://gclient.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/[/url] gclient
sudo python gclient/gclient/gclient.py config [url]http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src[/url]
sudo git clone git://git.chromium.org/chromium.git src || wget [url]http://chromium-browser-source.commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium.r65344.tgz[/url] && tar --strip-components=4 -xzvf chromium.*.tgz
sudo sed -i 'bak' 's@--- a/@--- @' latest.patch # latest patch has the syntax error, fix it
sudo sed -i 'bak' 's@+++ b/@+++ @' latest.patch # latest patch has the syntax error, fix it
cd src && sudo patch -f -p0 < ../latest.patch
# svn diff # to show the applied changes
setenv PATH "/usr/compat/linux/usr/bin:$PATH" || export PATH="/usr/compat/linux/usr/bin:$PATH" # temporary use linux version of readlink tcsh||bash
sudo python -d build/gyp_chromium -D'use_system_libxml=1' build/all.gyp
sudo gmake -j5 BUILDTYPE=Release chrome
./out/Release/chrome #run
```
Based on: http://wiki.freebsd.org/Chromium
With some modifications, because some of the information there is out-dated.


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 10, 2010)

Currently, you have to be a paid member of chromium.hybridsource.org to get access to the lastest Chromium FreeBSD patch, or you have to figure out yourself.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 16, 2010)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/ChromiumCapsicum/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, installing experimental kernel changes is just what you should do  
Talk to the chromium people/porters if you must, nothing these forums can do.


----------

